# Labor positions with epidural?



## Aimee4311

Hey ladies, I have read that one of the worst positions to give birth in is laying on your back in stirrups. If you have an epidural, is there any other position as an option? 

I've already asked my doc about a walking or mobile epidural, and she said that is always their goal with epidurals, but not always possible... 

Just wondering if moms with other LOs have any insight?


----------



## gryphongrl

I have never actually heard from someone that their "walking epidural" actually allowed them to walk. Plus w/ any epidural you need to have a catheter and IV so walking a lot wouldn't work anyway. I also have never heard of anyone with any epidural being able to birth in any position such as squatting or hands and knees.... definite drawback. Finally the "walking epidural" is a combo of low dose regular epidural and a narcotic, which can affect the baby making it's system depressed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had an epidural with my LO but it wasn't a mobile one. While I was dilating I was in a mainly sitting up position. When I gave birth I ha my legs in stirrups but wasn't lying down flat, I was in a sitting up reclined position :)


----------



## Karenesque9

You have to get a catheter with an epidural? when do they take that out?


----------



## NaturalMomma

The walking epidural is normally just a low dose, and most moms still have to be in bed once it's placed. Even without the epidural, most US hospitals only allow moms to give birth laying down, which is unfortunate based on research that that is the worst position to give birth in.


----------



## gryphongrl

Karenesque9 said:


> You have to get a catheter with an epidural? when do they take that out?

They give it to you because you can't feel that your bladder is full... so I would assume you get it removed when you've got your feeling back - maybe 1-2 hours after birth? But that's a guess.


----------



## britt0285

NaturalMomma said:


> The walking epidural is normally just a low dose, and most moms still have to be in bed once it's placed. Even without the epidural, most US hospitals only allow moms to give birth laying down, which is unfortunate based on research that that is the worst position to give birth in.

When I was in nursing school I witnessed a birth and she was allowed to move all around. At one point squatting in the floor, and I'm in the US. Maybe it depends on how mom and baby are tolerating everything.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

They removed mine after 12 hours, it does not hurt at all. X 






Karenesque9 said:


> You have to get a catheter with an epidural? when do they take that out?


----------



## NaturalMomma

britt0285 said:


> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> The walking epidural is normally just a low dose, and most moms still have to be in bed once it's placed. Even without the epidural, most US hospitals only allow moms to give birth laying down, which is unfortunate based on research that that is the worst position to give birth in.
> 
> When I was in nursing school I witnessed a birth and she was allowed to move all around. At one point squatting in the floor, and I'm in the US. Maybe it depends on how mom and baby are tolerating everything.Click to expand...

That is fantastic that you got to witness that, unfortunatley that is rare in most hospitals in the states, especially with an epidural as you will have a catheter too.


----------



## britt0285

NaturalMomma said:


> britt0285 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> The walking epidural is normally just a low dose, and most moms still have to be in bed once it's placed. Even without the epidural, most US hospitals only allow moms to give birth laying down, which is unfortunate based on research that that is the worst position to give birth in.
> 
> When I was in nursing school I witnessed a birth and she was allowed to move all around. At one point squatting in the floor, and I'm in the US. Maybe it depends on how mom and baby are tolerating everything.Click to expand...
> 
> That is fantastic that you got to witness that, unfortunatley that is rare in most hospitals in the states, especially with an epidural as you will have a catheter too.Click to expand...


This was a natural hospital birth no epidural.


----------



## NaturalMomma

britt0285 said:


> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt0285 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> The walking epidural is normally just a low dose, and most moms still have to be in bed once it's placed. Even without the epidural, most US hospitals only allow moms to give birth laying down, which is unfortunate based on research that that is the worst position to give birth in.
> 
> When I was in nursing school I witnessed a birth and she was allowed to move all around. At one point squatting in the floor, and I'm in the US. Maybe it depends on how mom and baby are tolerating everything.Click to expand...
> 
> That is fantastic that you got to witness that, unfortunatley that is rare in most hospitals in the states, especially with an epidural as you will have a catheter too.Click to expand...
> 
> This was a natural hospital birth no epidural.Click to expand...

Ok :)


----------



## rottpaw

I'm in the states...had my epi and had to give birth lying (essentially) flat, but while the epi was running/before pushing, they did have me turn to my side and put one leg up in stirrup to open up my pelvis and help baby descend. Honestly though by the time I got the epi, all I WANTED to do was lie down and try to sleep! :haha: And once I started pushing I was so tired I don't think I could have held myself up in any other position. As I would push each time, my mom and husband would hold my hands and dr. would ask me to crunch forward. So it would have helped if they'd raised the head of my bed a bit!

I did have a catheter, but toward the end of pushing they removed it because dr. thought it was preventing baby from crowning... and sure enough, he came right out after that. The balloon on the catheter that holds it in place was interfering with my particular delivery. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## seaweed eater

I was on my back with stirrups, but also had my feet up on the squat bar for part of it and was on my side for part of it.


----------



## MomPepperdine

I've had labor with and with out an epi with they took the catheter out right as I was starting pushing my family held my legs abd back of my arms to support. Me during pushing. 

With my 2nd I had no time for the epi (2hrs total). But I can tell you the contractions were so intense I don't think I could of done anything other then lay on the bed I could hardly walk stand lay


----------



## ZeeZ

From what I've read If you need to stay in bed for an epidural or just because you're tired try to lay on your side as that's supposed to be more gravity neutral opposed to on your back where you're working against gravity.


----------



## alicecooper

I've had epidural with all three of my labours and was on my back for all of them. Only had stirrups for the second though but that's because ventouse and forceps were used (cord was around his neck).


----------



## Seity

I had an intrathecal, not an epidural, and was able to move around as I pleased, but I had an IV I had to take with me and they had to monitored the baby (Textbook heart beat BTW). I tried a kneeling position for pushing, but quickly switched to my back and just grabbed my legs and found that the most comfortable way to push. Got him out in one push as soon as I switched positions. So, I don't know about this whole on your back is the 'worst' nonsense. It's whatever is most comfortable for you.


----------

